# Another Newbie w/ 53' 8N



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

I just bought a 1953 FORD 8N. In running condition for $1700.00 including a mower. 

I gotta say I had fun all weekend playing with this thing.

So far I have noticed a topend hydr seal is out and a small oil leak what looks something like an 02 sensor in the block near trash collecter thing that holds a mason jar.

I cant wait to clean this thing up and make it a working show piece.

I will be searching this forum over for input/info etc. Any pointers of immediate things I need to do please let me know.

Someone said something about a clutch for the pto and screen for the oil drain.

Glad to be hear! I know nothing about tractors as this is my first one. Any help is much appreciated..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome, Zach!
Well, congrats on your 8N....the last year models were definately the better of the N pack and actually made in 1952, so I would assume you either have a 1952 or a Jubilee -- did you check the S/N on the engine block? I have a older front mount distributor 1950 with a 1949 block so sometimes the blocks are not original to the tractor, but it would at least give us a starting point!

In any case, depends on condition, but it sounds like you got a very fair deal on this tractor. Where is the seal leaking from? Excessive hyd fluid fillup will cause the seals to leak over the rear axle areas as well as age. haha....O2 sensor, not likely, unless you got a 302 swapped out in that baby! ;-) --- the air cleaner...

Ask away and post some pics to help clarify, we are here to help!
Thanks for stopping in! Be sure to grab you a 8N manual when you can and play with the ole toy to get your feet wet...

YES, you DEFINATELY NEED A PTO OVERRUN CLUTCH FOR THE PTO! It will save you from being pushed into fences, over cliffs, into cars (dont ask) and other objects when bushhoggin with this beast. no live pto, no wet clutching, just simple driveback through from the intertia of the PTO back up the tranny drivetrain and forward movement, BOOM!.... the overrun will allow the PTO to spin freely of the transmission in terms of reactive force. 

Have fun and post away, Z

-Andy


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes, I will take pics as soon as possible. I will look at the s/n as soon as i get home from work.

She runs like new. I'm going to pressure wash the old girl this weekend and post up some pics.

The hydraulic system works but only all the way up or all the way down. If you put it in the middle position it will just fall.

The guy I bought it from said it needs the seal. he pointed under the seat.

The guy that sold it to me has an extra starter and he just replaced the fuel pump, points, belts. He has some specialized hydral fluid for me. He said not to use regular..

Thanks!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Congrats on the new tractor! Like Andy said, the ORC is a MUST! Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Zach,

Glad to have you join us. Sound like you got a pretty nice deal on your tractor. 

My Dad’s first tractor was a new 48 8n. I was about 6 years old, so I grew up on one. To my sorrow, that tractor is long gone.

They were and still are great little tractors. Looking at them now it is had to believe Dad farmed 100 acres with one. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of yours.


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, probably a 52 model. Can you send in a couple pics for review? Check the S/N on the block (left drivers side) --- nice tractor, amazing the amount of work those things used to have to do. Have fun and post some pics!

-tom


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

S/N# is : 8N 416806


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

By your serial number, it's a 1952 8N! That was the last year of production for 8N. The last one built had the serial number of 442035, so yours was built in the last 26,000!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Ditto on the ORC. Its a safety item. Sounds like a graet deal.
:tractorsm :spinsmile


----------

